# Help



## SerraPyscho (May 14, 2006)

I have kept small saltwater tanks sucessfully in the past but it has been awhile. I am now getting back in to it. I may have a couple of questions on the way! My first question is what type of lighting should I get for a 135ga? I plan to keep mild soft corals and anemones (not many but a few) aswell as some eels and inverts. I will be running a wet/dry sump and a couple of caninsters. I know nothing about the lighting part but I do know it is essential. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I wouldnt use eels and inverts like crustations. It will become food fast.
Ditch the cannisters/ and wet dry and use a sump with a refudgium on it.
Make one, and save some cash. Like a 40breeder would be great, and easy to make.
I would buy or build a caannopy, and use retrofit lighting like t-5's or VHO's. Those should support softies and most lps corals.
I wouls use 3-400 watts tottal lighting.


----------



## SerraPyscho (May 14, 2006)

Raptor said:


> I wouldnt use eels and inverts like crustations. It will become food fast.
> Ditch the cannisters/ and wet dry and use a sump with a refudgium on it.
> Make one, and save some cash. Like a 40breeder would be great, and easy to make.
> I would buy or build a caannopy, and use retrofit lighting like t-5's or VHO's. Those should support softies and most lps corals.
> I wouls use 3-400 watts tottal lighting.


Thanks for the info. I went to the lfs yesterday to get some advice and basically they said the same thing you said about the sump. I will be getting rid of the canisters! I am looking into the lighting.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

well for lighting, espically for if you are going to reef it , i would go with 3 x 400 watt halides. your going to need around 200 lbs of lr. DSB or BB? DSB is deep sand bed, BB is bare bottom.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

rbp 4 135 said:


> well for lighting, espically for if you are going to reef it , i would go with 3 x 400 watt halides. your going to need around 200 lbs of lr. DSB or BB? DSB is deep sand bed, BB is bare bottom.


3 400W MH is over kill for soft coral. PC or VHO would be more than fine. Average the watts out to 3W per gallon and that will be fine.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

I agree with adding sump/fuge rather than canisters. I added baffles to a 55 gallon tank to create my sump area, pretty easy to do, find a used tank somewhere get a glass shop to cut you baffles, silcon them in and your ready to go. Let me see if I can find some pictures of mine.

Also might want to check out T-5 lights as another option. But you dont need anywhere near the 400 watt halides for what you are looking to keep, if you want halides 175's should be fine.

Might also want to reconsider the eel for a reef tank, you are going to find your self buying a lot of replacement snail/crabs/etc.

I have


----------



## SerraPyscho (May 14, 2006)

jasert39 said:


> I agree with adding sump/fuge rather than canisters. I added baffles to a 55 gallon tank to create my sump area, pretty easy to do, find a used tank somewhere get a glass shop to cut you baffles, silcon them in and your ready to go. Let me see if I can find some pictures of mine.
> 
> Also might want to check out T-5 lights as another option. But you dont need anywhere near the 400 watt halides for what you are looking to keep, if you want halides 175's should be fine.
> 
> ...


Thanks guy! My tank is up and running, I will be posting pics very soon. I went with the Vho's and t-5's. I also snatched up a sweet sump! Pics will be up soon! I will need more suggestions as to stocking the tank and other good stuff. Thanks!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Youre welcome and good to see you around this section.
Post some pics.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i know that it is over kill for softies, but he said he wanted to keep anemones and they are high light requirment.


----------



## SerraPyscho (May 14, 2006)

Here it is! I am currently easing my way down the road. So far I got a couple pieces of different kinds of live rock just to see what I really want. The tank is cycling and the ammonia levels came down everything looks good so far. I’m not sure exactly what I should put in my sump though. For now I have cut to fit carbon, ammonia, nitrate, phosphate, and the filter pad along with some sand in the bottom of the sump. What else should I put in there or should I take something out? I need to upgrade the lighting. I only have about 120w combined. The t5’s are 10,000k each and I have 4 of them. I also have marine glo bulbs on the vho’s. I am currently trying to find higher wattage bulbs, does anyone know what brand or where to pick some up from? Also, I have a cheesee jebo skimmer that wasn’t worth hooking up. Can anyone recommend a good skimmer? One more thing, Whats up with the uv sterilizers? Do I need one? Any other advice is appreciated as well. Thanks for the help and support!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Skimmer: Are you looking for a hang-on or in-sump version? Any Euro-reef (in-sump) skimmer would be killer, and I use an Aqua-C Remora skimmer for my reef. The Remora works very well IMO. Any Tunza skimmers (in-sump) work well.

UV: IMO UV's are worth wild to buy and hook up. They kill all free floating algae cells, and serveral parasites (e.g. Ick). They help with over all maintance on the tank. The bulbs last about a year if ran 8-10 hours a day; however, I run mine 24-7 and the bulb last about six months before replacement is needed.

Other than that, nice tank set up. You might want to add some more LR to help with the bio-filtration. Good looking CB swimming in there.


----------



## SerraPyscho (May 14, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> Skimmer: Are you looking for a hang-on or in-sump version? Any Euro-reef (in-sump) skimmer would be killer, and I use an Aqua-C Remora skimmer for my reef. The Remora works very well IMO. Any Tunza skimmers (in-sump) work well.
> 
> UV: IMO UV's are worth wild to buy and hook up. They kill all free floating algae cells, and serveral parasites (e.g. Ick). They help with over all maintance on the tank. The bulbs last about a year if ran 8-10 hours a day; however, I run mine 24-7 and the bulb last about six months before replacement is needed.
> 
> Other than that, nice tank set up. You might want to add some more LR to help with the bio-filtration. Good looking CB swimming in there.


Thanks guy, I will be picking up more corals next week. I also will look into the skimmer and uv at my lfs they both seem to be much needed. Any advice on higher wattage bulbs? Do I need to pay attention to the maxium output on my lighting fixture? I have no idea what the max output is! For instance will it accept a 95w bulb? There are only two 30w bulbs in there right now. I would like to put in two 95w bulbs and maybe beef up the t5 bulbs aswell. Thanks!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I would let your tank mature a few more weeks for corals. You will go thru some algea cycles. Best to wait it out without corals. Once you do have corals you risk killing them or damaging them.
Turn the air off on the powerheads, just have some surface movement.
Youre sump is providing air, and also youre skimmer is too.
I would add some rubble rock to your sump, and along with some macro algea and a cheap clip on light. That way you'll grow algea in your sump not your main tank.
Looks good bro.

Also heres some good reading for set ups and alot of other usefull info.
http://www.wetwebmedia.com/marine/index.htm


----------



## SerraPyscho (May 14, 2006)

Raptor said:


> I would let your tank mature a few more weeks for corals. You will go thru some algea cycles. Best to wait it out without corals. Once you do have corals you risk killing them or damaging them.
> Turn the air off on the powerheads, just have some surface movement.
> Youre sump is providing air, and also youre skimmer is too.
> I would add some rubble rock to your sump, and along with some macro algea and a cheap clip on light. That way you'll grow algea in your sump not your main tank.
> ...


 Correction, I meant to say I'm picking up some more live rock. Thanks big dog! I will probably put some pieces in the sump aswell. I will knock off some of the bubbles too! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Be careful when changing to different watt bulbs. Light systems match up the correct ballast to bulbs. Thus, if your system is only set up to handle 30W bulbs, then increase to 95W the ballast might not fire the bulbs correctly. Or, could potenially cause other issues (fire, etc.). Normally, when you upgrade your lighting system you have to upgrade your ballast as well for this reason.

IMO, as stated above by others I would upgrade to Halides. You might not have to go with 400w Halides, but definitely upgrade to Halides nonetheless (150w or 250w HQI, or 175W or 250W Mogal base). If you are planning on growing coral, then Halides are the best way to go. The benefits of Halides are great, plus you will get the "glitter lines" that they produce. Besides, no other lighting system can compare to their LUX power. Since you have a larger tank (I am presuming that it is pretty deep as well from the pics) then Halides will be able to penatrate all the way to the bottom. Besides, you will thank yourself for getting them when the "SPS" bugs hits you.


----------



## SerraPyscho (May 14, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> Be careful when changing to different watt bulbs. Light systems match up the correct ballast to bulbs. Thus, if your system is only set up to handle 30W bulbs, then increase to 95W the ballast might not fire the bulbs correctly. Or, could potenially cause other issues (fire, etc.). Normally, when you upgrade your lighting system you have to upgrade your ballast as well for this reason.
> 
> IMO, as stated above by others I would upgrade to Halides. You might not have to go with 400w Halides, but definitely upgrade to Halides nonetheless (150w or 250w HQI, or 175W or 250W Mogal base). If you are planning on growing coral, then Halides are the best way to go. The benefits of Halides are great, plus you will get the "glitter lines" that they produce. Besides, no other lighting system can compare to their LUX power. Since you have a larger tank (I am presuming that it is pretty deep as well from the pics) then Halides will be able to penatrate all the way to the bottom. Besides, you will thank yourself for getting them when the "SPS" bugs hits you.


Cool, I am putting the halides on my to do list. I need to acquire the rocks and skimmer first. As I get further into this I am thinking of setting up a FO tank instead of softies. I am more attracked to the fish and I don't want to screw the softies and corals up with bad water quality if I plan to put plenty of fish in. Thanks though!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Sounds like a good plan. I am sure that you will love your FOWLR tank! Post some more pics after you add more LR and Fish!


----------



## SerraPyscho (May 14, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> Sounds like a good plan. I am sure that you will love your FOWLR tank! Post some more pics after you add more LR and Fish!


For sure! Thanks!


----------

